# Any of you guys have degrees?



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Decided to go back to school and get my bachelors. I already have an associates in IT, but the pay is garbage. Signed up at MTSU for their new Forensic Science BA degree program. I am super exited. Going to have to brush up my math skills a bit though since it's been a while since I've done that sort of thing, heh.

Any of you guys good at physics? That scares the [email protected] outta me 0.o

Any one have a degree here? What school did you attend?

Forensic Science - Middle Tennessee State University


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Bachelor's in Graphic Design from Rutgers University. Good luck in school ! =) it will be over before you know it !!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome 

My associates is a bit like Graphic Design, I specialized in "visual communication" so I learned a bit about the design aspect of it.

Thanks for the positive thoughts, I'm gonna to need them for some of those courses, heh.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

In 2 weeks I will have my AS in Computer Programming


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't! But good luck with going back to school! 

As soon as I was out of high school my mom forced me into college and i was juggling high school, full time job, full time college, moving into a house, etc... i kinda crumbled and I originally wanted to go to Veterinary school but found out that i have a love for dog grooming and have been training under my boss... I plan to eventually do some online grooming classes and get a certificate, maybe down the road get some business classes under my belt... but... i hate school. eep.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats Mcleod!

Yeah Megan, that's exactly what happened to me the first time I tried. I had a full ride to a private university and I blew it do to lack of support and it was just too danged hard to keep a job and keep up with the curriculum. :/

I am dedicating my full attention to it this time. I'm goin all the way!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I couldn't do college. I just kinda felt like I'd be wasting money cause there was nothing that I really wanted to take. I had the opportunity to go into a tattoo apprenticeship for free. Usually it costs anywhere from $1000-$3000 a year just to learn so I jumped at it. That is all I've ever wanted to do, so it was a win win for me.
Depending on the area we make 50-100 bucks an hour so no complaints 
Good luck in school I'm sure you'll do good


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, I love to draw tats, but I just couldn't do the putting them on people part. :/

I almost joined the Air Force, but once I found out about the Forensic Science program, I was sold. Plus I can keep my dogs that way.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

It has taken me 4 years to get a 2 year degree because of my full time job.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

You almost got it though! Thats what counts is following through. Takes more gumption than most people think. I worked a hard full time job and went to school full time online and it was very difficult.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

GTR said:


> You almost got it though! Thats what counts is following through. Takes more gumption than most people think. I worked a hard full time job and went to school full time online and it was very difficult.


What type of IT work do you do?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> What type of IT work do you do?


Currently unemployed. Part of the reason I am going back to school. Job market is garbage for IT around here.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll have my Bachelor's degree in Speech-Language Pathology from Indiana State University in 5 days! AHHH!! (so this is a crazy stressful week of finals but I'm still making time for the forum haha) I'm taking a year off then hopefully getting into grad school in either Illinois, Kentucky, or North Carolina


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> I'll have my Bachelor's degree in Speech-Language Pathology from Indiana State University in 5 days! AHHH!! (so this is a crazy stressful week of finals but I'm still making time for the forum haha) I'm taking a year off then hopefully getting into grad school in either Illinois, Kentucky, or North Carolina


Thats awesome! Are you going to work helping people?


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

GTR said:


> Thats awesome! Are you going to work helping people?


Yeah, I am still torn between working in the schools with children, hospitals, rehabilitation centers, nursing homes,etc....I really can't decide. I'm hoping that grad school will help me because all I've done in undergrad is mainly school-age children work, which I love but I also need to make the good money in order to pay back all of these awful student loans :-/


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> Yeah, I am still torn between working in the schools with children, hospitals, rehabilitation centers, nursing homes,etc....I really can't decide. I'm hoping that grad school will help me because all I've done in undergrad is mainly school-age children work, which I love but I also need to make the good money in order to pay back all of these awful student loans :-/


I hear you there! But you have to spend money to make money sometimes. :/

Well I hope you find your niche!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

You're exactly right...&& it sucks! There is this unfair deal with financial aid going on. People I know that really don't need it end up getting it and people like me that really need it, never got a penny. no fun! I wish the same thing that pretty much everyone I know wishes...to win the lottery haha


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I dropped out of Beauty School.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya i have a degree in 100% x-ray pressure pipe welding LOL ....PPl think everyone can weld untill they weld PIPE ahahahahaha I have more welding tickets then i can count on two hands and still have to do a job weld test to get hired anywhere!!! this is the only trade i see this Then i have to weld test and update tickets every 2 yrs at the union hall


----------



## boris (Mar 25, 2010)

I went to a university for CompSci, it helped to land an internship first and then get a full-time job.
Good luck!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I graduated with my BS in Business Administration with a concentration in HR, now i do HR for a nursing home, but I need to go corporate and make some real money.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol @ NTPB

Yeah, getting the job is half the battle, then ya gotta start trying to climb tha ladder. Now THAT can get frustrating.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I went back I would have a BS in applied Science. I wish I had went into graphic design way back then. That is what my art teacher in HS wanted me to do but I wanted to be a veterinarian so I went that route and I wish I hadn't. It was way too hard plus it was full of classes that you didn't need. I had already worked for a vet for 6yrs before starting college I was doing all the vet tech stuff. 

I work retail don't make much money but I'm good at it and I can run the whole store.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Nikki! I have an Associates in Applied Science in Veterinary Medicine (Vet Assistant/Vet Tech). I did this online and thru the mail with PennFoster (used to be Education Direct). I also completed a Professional Groomer course, and that's how I landed my job at PetSmart as a Pet Stylist back in '06. I'm going for Photography now, and eventually will finish Vet School. I want to be a vet so bad.. that's always been my dream. I also want to do the Professional Trainer thru the ABC Dog Training, Trainer, Schools, How to Become a Dog & Animal Trainer - ABC
But, all in due time, I suppose. It was my dream for the longest time to go to the Bel Rae Institute of Animal Technology... but I'm afraid I just won't have the funds to go there! Here's their site if anybody's interested. http://www.bel-rea.com/?q=about Best of luck to you in your endeavors! Just take it slow, or at a pace that suits you, and you'll do fine!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I am a vet tech/vet asst. also certified as Canine Behavior Specialist, carried me far but I got burned out easy, PET OWNERS ARGGH!; currently at NIC last year pursuing Psych D, and emphasis in Justice. "People need to swallow their rocks and get over it, if your wrong make it right.(SLC)"


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I have 2 bachelors degrees (one English Literature and the other in Nursing) and am half way through my masters in Nursing. I've really got my eye on my DSc in Nursing. I have had a lot of fun in school (which is why I keep going back). I have made it fun along the way too. But to each his own.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> If I went back I would have a BS in applied Science. I wish I had went into graphic design way back then. That is what my art teacher in HS wanted me to do but I wanted to be a veterinarian so I went that route and I wish I hadn't. It was way too hard plus it was full of classes that you didn't need. I had already worked for a vet for 6yrs before starting college I was doing all the vet tech stuff.
> 
> I work retail don't make much money but I'm good at it and I can run the whole store.


My associate's is a bit like graphic design/web design. I consider it to have been a complete waste of time and money. :/



ThaLadyPit said:


> Hey, Nikki! I have an Associates in Applied Science in Veterinary Medicine (Vet Assistant/Vet Tech). I did this online and thru the mail with PennFoster (used to be Education Direct). I also completed a Professional Groomer course, and that's how I landed my job at PetSmart as a Pet Stylist back in '06. I'm going for Photography now, and eventually will finish Vet School. I want to be a vet so bad.. that's always been my dream. I also want to do the Professional Trainer thru the ABC Dog Training, Trainer, Schools, How to Become a Dog & Animal Trainer - ABC
> But, all in due time, I suppose. It was my dream for the longest time to go to the Bel Rae Institute of Animal Technology... but I'm afraid I just won't have the funds to go there! Here's their site if anybody's interested. Bel-Rea Best of luck to you in your endeavors! Just take it slow, or at a pace that suits you, and you'll do fine!


That's awesome. I had considered ABC, but have decided to attend the Tom Rose School instead. As soon as I get out from my BA and am in a position to afford it. I don't really want to attend to make money, but rather to get a serious head start in competitive dog sports as well as service dogs. I really hope I am able to go before Tom retires.



Firehazard said:


> I am a vet tech/vet asst. also certified as Canine Behavior Specialist, carried me far but I got burned out easy, PET OWNERS ARGGH!; currently at NIC last year pursuing Psych D, and emphasis in Justice. "People need to swallow their rocks and get over it, if your wrong make it right.(SLC)"


Yeah, I can see why dealing with the "people" end of being a public trainer can be a deal breaker. There's a lot of annoying, think-they-know-it-all dog owners out there.



bluefamily said:


> I have 2 bachelors degrees (one English Literature and the other in Nursing) and am half way through my masters in Nursing. I've really got my eye on my DSc in Nursing. I have had a lot of fun in school (which is why I keep going back). I have made it fun along the way too. But to each his own.


Impressive!  My mother and grandmother are both nurses.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had to leave college with less than 1 semester left. I love school, and I would go constantly if I had the money lol. I have considered signing up for a grooming program, or even vet tech, I don't work now, but I might if I really liked what I did. I spent 15+ years in retail, and it really made me hate people. It was ok in NJ, but when we moved to Long Island I couldn't take it. It's amazing how people will treat each other, just sickening. New Yorkers threw things at me, threatened me, cursed, shouted, and needed to be dragged out by the police! Not just occassionally, but I had to call the police on the shi shi suffolk county folks like 3 or more times a week.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

ACS, BCh.M, MCS


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a Bachelor's in e-Business from the infamous University of Phoenix. e-Business = similar to IT, but with more focus on the Business management side of things.


----------

